# Daystar FO's



## jblaney (Jun 24, 2013)

I just received my latest order from Daystar and wanted to share my thoughts.   I tested them in M&P, so I can't tell you how they perform in CP.

Kai - Exact dupe of the gardenia fragrance.   It's perfect and I could not be more happy with it.  Smells very pricey.  Thinking of making a perfume or body spray with it.

Lavender - Smells exactly like the EO.   No perfume notes like many others.   Sometimes I think people don't really know what lavender smells like, but blind folded, I would not know this was a FO.

Coconut Pear - It's nice.  I can smell the coconut and the pear.   It does not blow me away, but it's nice.

White Musk - smells exactly like Jovan musk to me.  My husband said it reminded him of when he was in high school and the girls would wear something that smelled like this.   Reminds me of a shampoo and clean hair.   I like that smell, so I like it.

Pomegranate & Sweet Orange - I smell no orange or any citrus for that matter.   It's sweet and nondescript.   

Vanilla Coconut - Smells more like vanilla and a tiny bit of coconut.   Not really what I was looking for.   Would have preferred more coconut.   It's sweet and pleasant.

Toffee Sugar Crunch - It's a little sweet, no toffee smell I can pick up.  I have never smelled "Honey I washed the kids" so I don't know how close this is.   

Blackberry Jam Butter Cookies - My husband gagged when he smelled this.   You can smell the butter, but I don't smell the blackberry much.   If you like bakery scents, you may like this.   I don't really like them for soap, but wanted to try this anyway.  It's not a bad scent if this is your thing.

Woods & Bitter Coffee - I can smell the sandalwood and it's a little sweet, but then all I smell is patchouli which I do not care for.  If you like patchouli, you may like this one.


----------



## savonierre (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for the review..The Kai FO sounds fabulous to me.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 25, 2013)

yes, thank you for sharing!  I keep meaning to try daystar...I've smelled the original "kai" and I love that scent!  nice to find a dupe!  and I also love white musk...such a good blender for colognes & perfumes.


----------



## paillo (Jun 30, 2013)

I've never been disappointed with anything I've ordered from Daystar.


----------



## Sapwn (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you for the review jblaney.

I am thinking of orgering some FO if the ship here because I don't like the lavender FO i find in my local shop.


----------



## newbie (Jul 3, 2013)

Daystar FO's on sale!!! 25% off orders of $50 or more.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jul 3, 2013)

The next time you order get "Paradise". The name says it all.....:angel: It is my favorite of all FO's.  For a beautiful floral scent try "Blooming Violets".


----------



## kharmon320 (Jul 4, 2013)

Newbie!  Where do you see the sale?


----------



## newbie (Jul 4, 2013)

Email. The code is HEAT and it runs through..... the 5 th maybe? I will go look and see for certain.

http://www.DayStarSupplies.com

25% off all orders over $50.00

Sale Begins Wednesday, July 3, 2013 @ 5:00 pm CST

Sale Ends Friday, July 5, 2013 @ 5:00 pm CST



** In order to qualify, you MUST state: HEAT in the comments box or the order will NOT qualify for the applicable code.


----------



## jblaney (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks Moody Glenn.  I have paradise, but I'm trying to figure out what to mix it with to get something a little different.  It's a nice scent though.

I will look into Blooming Violets.  I'm pretty picky when it comes to florals.  I own many fragrances and only like 3 florals so far.  Most give me a headache.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jul 6, 2013)

I like Daystar very much. So far every fo I've used has been  really good. Salty Sailor is a fav with my customers.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 4, 2013)

Day Star probably has the best leather smell  "Saddle Shop"  I haven't found another better.  All my leather loving customers go nuts over this one.  And Hunter's Moon....very big seller for me.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Oct 4, 2013)

Sheryl, I agree on both. My leather didn't sell so I mixed it with lilac, made white swirls in the soap and and named it "Leather & Lace." Now, it's selling! I really like Daystar's fo's.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## paillo (Oct 4, 2013)

I love Daystar's Belle Morte, my favorite gothic fragrance ever. Funny the difference in our sales - Hunter's Moon was a bust for me, I finally put it all on sale just to get rid of it. I really like Daystar too.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 5, 2013)

You know I didn't order from Daystar for a long time even though she is in the same state as I am.  Partly because I don't have a lot of moolah to order with, so I am very picky about who I order from, and because a few fellow soapers on another forum led me to believe that she watered down her fragrances.  About two years ago, I received a small inheritance, so I purchased a lot of soap making products for my business.  I also bought out a candle making business, and included were a lot, some discontinued, fragrances from Daystar.  I had always wanted to try her "turquoise" I love it, but she discontinued it. So I hoard the bars of soap I made from it for myself since I can't make that anymore.  But I found that I really like almost every fragrance I have from her, and they are very strong scents, which I like...meaning they are not "watered" down, and they do well in soap.  I like a lot scent in my soaps.  So I am very sad that I did not use her oils sooner because I really like everything I have from Daystar.  Some of the scents I received in the buyout are more than 2 years old, and they are still going strong.  I have another local company to me that I sometimes buy fragrances from just because I'll be in a crunch and need something so I can get it quick, whose fragrance fade after 6 months.  And I hate making soap and have the fragrance in it fade to where you can't smell anything.  I will be buying fragrances from Daystar again for sure!


----------

